

Ask HN: what questions to ask before joining a startup? - jbranchaud

For those that have had experience working for tech startups or hiring for their own tech startup, what are the questions a potential hire should be asking of that company?<p>What do you wish you would have asked about before joining?
======
ASquare
There was a prior discussion on this a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7116357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7116357)

Also see: [http://mashable.com/2014/03/20/want-to-work-for-a-
startup-10...](http://mashable.com/2014/03/20/want-to-work-for-a-
startup-10-questions-to-ask-your-interviewer/)

[http://www.barcinno.com/5-questions-you-must-ask-yourself-
be...](http://www.barcinno.com/5-questions-you-must-ask-yourself-before-
joining-a-startup/)

[http://blog.expensify.com/2014/01/24/ceo-
friday-5-important-...](http://blog.expensify.com/2014/01/24/ceo-
friday-5-important-questions-to-ask-before-joining-a-startup/)

[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/122/Joining-A-
Startup-T...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/122/Joining-A-Startup-
Top-6-Questions-You-Should-Ask.aspx)

